# Growing From Seed



## mikey (Apr 1, 2005)

ok im starting my growing today and every week or so i will keep you all updated with my methods for different plants and area and care for them that i think work best-------- today i started germnation i used about 100 seeds all from killer bud put them in a washcloth with warm water keeping a uv light on them 12/12 until i see sprouts then im proble gonna change to 14/10


----------



## notthecops (Apr 1, 2005)

Don't keep a light on them, you want them in the dark for gemination.  Also, you don't want to go 14/10, that's too close to 12/12, and that could triger them to flwer.  Once they sprout you  should have them on at least 18/6, but 24 is better at first, as it helps to promote female growth from seed.


Keep us posted with some pics.  Also, try to include your feeding schedule if you can.


----------



## mikey (Apr 1, 2005)

i want them to flower quickly so that i have a small plant with tons of buds


----------



## notthecops (Apr 1, 2005)

You need at least 1 week of veg before you can get good bud.  If you want to keep it small, just trim it, and train it to grow how you want.


----------



## mikey (Apr 1, 2005)

now do i cut off the top set of leaves when i trim it? if so its the only set will my plant die? because the lower sets of leaves died


----------



## notthecops (Apr 1, 2005)

Can you get a pic of that plant?  So you have no other sets of leaves?


----------



## mikey (Apr 3, 2005)

notthecops said:
			
		

> Can you get a pic of that plant?  So you have no other sets of leaves?


i dont know how to get pics on here maybe if you tell me
 ok DAY 2: tons of sprouts from germination im gonna leave them in the germination steup that i have for another day though to see how many are sprouted on day 3

day 3: alot of the seeds have sprouted more than half of them are a half inch or more i have just put them in holes in the lid part of an empty blank cd lid i think this will do good until they grow out of the soil. i have about 30-40 seeds in 4 different lids. after they sprout from the soil about 2-3 inches im gonna give them their training bras and move them to a certain spot i have back in the woods by my house

where did i get the soil from--- a compost pile in my back yard
lighting----- uv lamp+ 60 watt book reading lamp
temp--- 60-65 degrees farenheit
any other questions just ask


----------



## notthecops (Apr 3, 2005)

To post pics.  Click on 'reply'  then scroll down to where it says 'manage attachments'  click that, and add any pictures you want, then click 'close window', and submit your reply.


----------



## mikey (Apr 4, 2005)

okay well day 4 is greater than i expected i was thinking maybe 4 out of 30 sprouts would pop up out of the soil and 29 of 30 are up i needed to help some of the sprouts out of the shell but i think they are doing fairly good hopefully i can get some pictures up tonight maybe later though so check back. this is only the first set of 30 i still have 4 more in different methods of sprouting and 1 more set in germination im gonna plant those tonight too


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

You are going to have a rainforest there, man - and tons of buds!


----------



## GreenRabbit (Apr 4, 2005)

Not bad, so far I had 16 out of 20 pop open so far. If the other 4 do not pop by morning I will have a little snack tomorrow when I get up.

I put mine in a zip lock bag wrapped in a wet towel; I place it on the top of my monitor where the heat comes out for 30 mins to an hour at a time. All that warm heat pops them pretty good.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

I put mine in soil underneath the kitchen counter, under a light. The light kept them warm enough to germinate.


----------



## mikey (Apr 4, 2005)

BAD NEWS BAD NEWS i have the 6th set in germination except i dont have enough room for them in my house i dont have any more containers for them should i plant them outside? or make some hydro?


----------



## mikey (Apr 4, 2005)

i keep mine in between 2 wash cloths in a dinner plate


----------



## GreenRabbit (Apr 4, 2005)

mikey said:
			
		

> BAD NEWS BAD NEWS i have the 6th set in germination except i dont have enough room for them in my house i dont have any more containers for them should i plant them outside? or make some hydro?




Keep them if you can, in a week or 2 well they are still in small pots take the weakest "smallest ones" and plant them outside if you want and can take care of them without getting caught, other wise get rid of them.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 4, 2005)

Man, it's SPRING!!!   Go to the dollar store and buy another tray!!  Don't throw out good seed!!!


----------



## mikey (Apr 5, 2005)

day 5 i took the final set outta germination and threw them in my backyard my plants are atleast 2 inches now they are growing really fast and i dont kno why but im not questioning it. the set i took out of germination are very small just sprouting out of their shells i have roughly 100  plants now so yay for me


----------



## Goldie (Apr 5, 2005)

You`d better start digging - you are going to need at least half an acre for those.


----------



## mikey (Apr 6, 2005)

i have a rather large area for my plants so everything is set i threw the seeds that i didnt have room for in my backyard that was like 20 so i really dont care if they grow or not


----------



## mikey (Apr 6, 2005)

i movd the plants from the trays that i had into cups 
i unfortunatly lost 2 plants while uprooting but while i was doing so i noticed that the plants so far are extremely healthy can you tell this soon which ones are males and females?


----------



## mikey (Apr 6, 2005)

merry christmas


----------



## mikey (Apr 7, 2005)

well these are my plants 7 days old. i think they are gonna be really yummy


----------



## notthecops (Apr 7, 2005)

They look nice.  A little strentched though.  You should replant them, and put them deeper in the ground.  This will also make it grow more root.

Nice job so far though


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

That`s the way my girls look, and they have been out in the sun! But my stems are a bit thicker...

So when I transplant them I put the stems deeper into the soil?

Is AK47 a sativa or indica? Thanks.


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

its a hybrid, more sativa than indica.....


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

So that explains a lot of the stretch - its a natural thing...


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

that ak is a very stinky plant to begin with....once I killed the one I had in my cab it was almost odorless in my house once again... 1 plant barely 1 month old out stank all the other ones put together!!!


----------



## notthecops (Apr 7, 2005)

AK-47 is mainly sativa.  One third indica.
It stinks like crazy.  Smells like a sour-fruity smell.  The plant starts off small, then when triggered to flower, shoots off like nothing you've seen before.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Eeeewwww! lol Would it be better to top it or let it grow? Remember, its a cross with lowryder...I am just curious...I may do one each way...


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

LR's are great for SeaOfGreen because they are so small and compact.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

I don`t want to do a SOG - I just wondered how tall it may grow if untopped...and some bud better when topped - I don`t know if this will be one or not...


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

depends if it has more of the LR traits then maybe 2 feet? 2.5? if it has more AK then maybe 4? I think you're gonna have to play it by ear or eye. I don't know if you've thought about it yet but you might start keeping a grow diary....take stats on your plants once a week and write it down in a small book. Make yourself a checklist of things to check every week i.e. height, water consumed over week, nutes given during the week, smell level and type, general notes about structure and shape would be good too. Let me know if you need more ideas of things to watch...

auto-


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

No, I didn`t think of that - but it is a great idea - thanks for bringing it up. I`ll start one tomorrow - that will be on the 7th day from planting...thanks, auto!


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

It's pretty useful, so then you can remember what you did so you can know what to change next time.


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 8, 2005)

hey mikey, how far were ur lights when u started growing up unil now...have u adjusted them at all?... the plants look like they've really been reaching for that light


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi guys.

Something about stretching little marijuana plants and seedlings.

You can overcome this if you know how.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Light 

Without light, the plants cannot grow. In the countries in which marijuana grows best, the sun is the source of light. The 
amount of light and the length of the growing season in these countries results in huge tree-like plants. In most parts of 
North America, however, the sun is not generally intense enough for long enough periods of time to produce the same size and quality of plants that grow with ease in Latin America and other tropical countries. The answer to the problem of lack of sun, especially in the winter months, shortness of the growing season, and other problems is to grow indoor under simulated conditions. The rule of thumb seems to be the more light, the better. In one experiment we know of, eight eight-foot VHO Gro-Lux fixtures were used over eight plants. The plants grew at an astonishing rate. The lights had to be raised every day. There are many types of artificial light and all of them do different things to your plants. The common incandescent light bulb emits some of the frequencies of light the plant can use, but it also emits a high percentage of far red and infra-red light which cause the plant to concentrate its growth on the stem. *This results in the plant stretching toward the light bulb until it becomes so tall and spindly that it just weakly topples over.* There are several brands of bulb type. One is the incandescent plant spot light which emits higher amounts of red and blue light than the common light bulb. It is an improvement, but has it drawbacks. it is hot, for example, and cannot be placed close to the plants. Consequently, the plant has to stretch upwards again and is in danger of becoming elongated and falling over. The red bands of light seem to encourage stem growth which is not desirable in growing marijuana. the idea is to encourage foliage growth for obvious reasons. Gro-Lux lights are probably the most common flourescent plant lights. In our experience with them, they have 
proven themselves to be extremely effective. They range in size from one to eight feet in length so you can set up a growing room in a closet or a warehouse. There are two types of Gro-Lux lights: The standard and the wide spectrum. They can be used in conjunction with on another, but the wide spectrum lights are not sufficient on their own. The wide spectrum lights were designed as a supplementary light source and are cheaper than the standard lights. Wide spectrum lights emit the same bands of light as the standard but the standard emit higher concentrations of red and blue bands that the plants need to grow. The wide spectrum lights also emit infra-red, the effect of which on stem growth we have already discussed. If you are planning to grow on a large scale, you might be interested to know that the regular flourescent lamps and fixtures, the type that are used in commercial lighting, work well when used along with standard Gro- Lux lights. These commercial lights are called cool whites, and are the cheapest of the flourescent lights we have mentioned. They emit as much blue light as the Gro-Lux standards and the blue light is what the plants use in foliage growth.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice article, MarP. Good info there...


----------



## mikey (Apr 12, 2005)

GreenBandit said:
			
		

> hey mikey, how far were ur lights when u started growing up unil now...have u adjusted them at all?... the plants look like they've really been reaching for that light


well i think the light was about 1 foot 1 1/2 feet away
okay week 2 i planted my plants outside and im gonna check on them a little later on


----------



## Goldie (Apr 12, 2005)

Mikey, did you bury those stems down in the soil? You could put them deep enough so that only the top inch or two is sticking up.


----------



## mikey (Apr 14, 2005)

Goldie said:
			
		

> Mikey, did you bury those stems down in the soil? You could put them deep enough so that only the top inch or two is sticking up.


yeA i did bury the stems deeper so it would take longer for them to need supports they are looking very good now they are all about a half foot tall


----------



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

Mikey, the first good wind will prolly break them in two...it will not hurt them to plant them deeper - it will keep the wind from killing them...all your stems are stretched way too thin to survive...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 15, 2005)

support the stems with sticks

greetz


----------



## mikey (Apr 15, 2005)

Goldie said:
			
		

> Mikey, the first good wind will prolly break them in two...it will not hurt them to plant them deeper - it will keep the wind from killing them...all your stems are stretched way too thin to survive...


i did bury them deeper and the winds here are not that bad its really just a slight breeze 
an otter trampled 10 plants im trying to save them but it looks like 4 are gonna die


----------



## Goldie (Apr 15, 2005)

An otter! Where did you plant them at - on the beach?


----------



## mikey (Apr 16, 2005)

no where i live there is a stream in the woods and there are otters and beavers and muskrats so i set up a live trap for them to keep them away from my plants and whatever was in there was big because it bent the one side of the cage out and trampled some of my plants


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

Cool wildlife! But bad for a growspot. Set some food out for them on the other side - maybe they`ll eat that and leave your grow alone. Give `em a can of corn or two. I am glad you are not trying to kill them - thanks for that.


----------



## mikey (Apr 16, 2005)

i love animals i would never try to kill them just trying to keep them from killing my plants
its a good grow spot limited visibilty tons of sunlight but the otters are horrible


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

No bushes or other ground cover there? Planting them at the base of a bush may slow the animal traffic down.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 16, 2005)

Teir is a product on the market called "Scoot".  Not sure where you'd find it in your neck of the woods, but I know it's hard to find, as it's really only meant for pot.


You spray it on once a month, and it keeps ALL animals away from your plants.  It's safe to drink, and therefore, safe to smoke also.  You just rinse off your plant real good before you cut it.  I know where I can get some if you can't find it.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

NTC, how much is that stuff? I live in critter heaven - lol


----------



## notthecops (Apr 16, 2005)

I think it's like $25 or so.  Not too expensive.  I gotta go to the store ealry this week, so if you want some, let me know!!  They don't always have it, but it is outdoor season, so chances are good.  If not, they can usualy order it.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks, but I`m dirt poor - literally.     

Check the name, and later I will see what I can find similar, though. Maybe.


----------



## mikey (Apr 18, 2005)

well this is almost week 3 my plants are well i lost a few of them but hell 4 plants is too much to take care of right now anyway. these are a few pictures of four of them the round leaves that are on the oplant when it first sprouts up are turning yellow is that normal because the last couple years that i have been growing my plants havent done that is it normal? vby the way my plants are a good 5 inches now


----------



## mikey (Apr 18, 2005)

Goldie said:
			
		

> NTC, how much is that stuff? I live in critter heaven - lol


hey goldie i feel your pain between bugs eating laeves and animals walking all over my plants its horrible. NTC i could use sopme of that stuff ive never heard of it before. well my newest pics of 3 weeks are above. oh yea tell me if the yellow bottom leaves are normal


----------



## Goldie (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks, Mikey. I hate the thought of planting my veggies outdoors because of those nasty little bugs...

I believe it is normal for the first leaves to yellow and die.


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2005)

Human hair(ask the beauty shop or barber), dog shit(can I say that?) , hot pepper spray(Jalepeno's or Habenero's pureed in a blender, strain, dillute by 50%, spray it on), any predator scent(coyote, bobcat, or Cougar urine or feces), deoderant soaps(Irish Spring slivered around the area, or hung in a sock nearby)...tha's all that came to mind at the moment, but I'm sure that I've used others.


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 20, 2005)

hey mikey might be a good idea to stick some sticks in and tie em to the stems to give em some support...so 3 weeks old?...cant really tell clearly from the pics but it looks like they're just starting their second set of leaves?...u have any idea wat strain they are?  check out one of my plants below at 2 weeks old


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 20, 2005)

big difference in appearance hey...


----------



## notthecops (Apr 20, 2005)

3 weeks old? ......they should be 3 feet tall!  In one of the pics, it looks like the stem is red.  If that's so, you have a PH problem.  Those plants are way too small for that age.


The first set of leaves always dies off, and turns yellow.  Don't worry about that.  But you got some other problem.  Those things should be huge by now!!


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 20, 2005)

I cant help but laugh at this thread. 
Mikey, those seedlings look like theyve just been left to their own devices in a room with an incandescent light.


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 26, 2005)

that looks like my first grow when I was 14 keep reading


----------



## mikey (Apr 28, 2005)

well this is my second grow and im 15


----------



## mikey (Apr 28, 2005)

what is everybodies opinion on miracle gro?


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2005)

.....well, you ask..hee hee


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 28, 2005)

It makes plants taste like shit.


----------



## mikey (Apr 29, 2005)

ok thanx then i wont use it


----------



## mikey (Apr 29, 2005)

when should i top my plants?


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 30, 2005)

theres not really much to top...try lowering ur lights so ur plants stop stretching reaching out so much, then hope and prey they start to grow some more sets of leaves...


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 30, 2005)

Mikey, you plants are very thin and fragile, you should put a fan carefully to your plants, that makes the stem thicker and stronger. At first keep a good distance between your plants and the fan because your plants seems to look very thin.

Later put the fan closer. A fan is good for making the stem stronger and circulate the air. If the stem is ticker the plant will be healtier.


----------



## cincy boy (May 3, 2005)

what the hell are you growing them under? a 60 watt incendesent I sorry to shit on your perade but those plants will not amount to anyhting I promise you Mericle gro rocks in my opion just make sure the last weeks of flowering you you just feed water and its OK it the leaves start dying cuz the plants almost done anyway but anyway chalk that grow and get your hands on a 250 hps at the least

           Take my advice


----------



## mikey (May 9, 2005)

well besides all of the crap people are talking on my thread the plants are still growing ive had a fan on them for awhile now and it looks as if the stems are getting thicker


----------



## MarPassion (May 9, 2005)

Ok, that´s good Mikey. Would be best to use a better light IF you can afford it.


----------



## Goldie (May 9, 2005)

Great, Mikey - those stems will thicken up nicely now. Remember, they will support the weight of the grown plant - and your buds. 

Got any new pics?


----------



## cincy boy (May 12, 2005)

the plants not going to bud I promise you mike chalk the grow and start over reading and reserching plant and shit


----------



## mikey (May 13, 2005)

cb if your just gonna talk crap im gonna laugh my ass off when my plants start to bud and i post the pics and all you do is sit at home suck your thumb and talk crap on forums so stay out of my thread if all your gonna do is talk crap about my plants


----------



## Goldie (May 14, 2005)

Hmmm...Mikey, just keep on growing them as best as you can. Whether they do well or not, this IS your first grow.     Post some more pics, please. Thanks.


----------



## mikey (May 16, 2005)

this isnt my first grow this is like either my second or third


----------



## mikey (May 17, 2005)

well here are some more pics and i thought my camera would show the size difference but since it sucks so bad it really doesnt do any good. well if you have good eyes you can see the stems are getting thicker and my plants are greener also they are really healthy ill update a lil later. alot of my plants have either died on their own or trampled by those pesky critters
so basically im down to 14 plants outta 40  pretty bad in my opinion but 14 plants is enough fopr anybody and i dont think i could have maintained 40 plants anyway


----------



## mikey (May 17, 2005)

there we go much better


----------



## cincy boy (May 24, 2005)

what are you growing them under???


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

well cb the light im using is called heat glo im not sure the watts tho i told mar about ti but ive thrown the box out since then


----------



## mikey (May 27, 2005)

hey cb all of your words of wisdom have cursed me my ferret got loose and he loves to dig in the dirt i cant go on without crying


----------



## Hick (May 28, 2005)

> i cant go on without crying


..
  Come on Mikey, better "Cowboy up". Pick youself up, dust yourself off and climb back on. Failure is NOT an option....


----------



## mikey (May 28, 2005)

this ferret is now on my bad side it like dug up my plants then layed on them and used them as a bed i get home and they are all dead you have no idea the anger that is going through me but i started a new grow any way


----------



## naimitsukai (May 28, 2005)

thats good man, maybe you should put them somewhere where the ferrets dont see them, or put get them a big cage.


----------



## mikey (Jun 1, 2005)

well i started my new gro bout a week ago but they streched again so im not even bgonna add support right now let them fend for themselves with a fan lightly on them gradually gettin stronger


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, bad news for you Mikey.

Next time keep Ferrit away from your plants. What a waste.

Hey, good luck with your next grow.


----------



## GreenBandit (Jun 1, 2005)

sorry but cant help but laugh   ...what was a ferret doing in ur room?? a pet i assume?? oh well it was all a good learning curve and ur next grow will be better...g'luck with it


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 1, 2005)

i would kill the ferret.


----------



## mikey (Jun 4, 2005)

i wanted to kill it------anyway my new grow is looking really healthy but they are stretched again even though ive had a fan on them since they have sprouted up i dont know why the are doing this again but i geuss i have to support them till they grow thicker my freind chris has a plant growing all he does is water it and put it in his window and it is almost 3 times as thick as mine and it smells soo good to smells like skunk


----------



## GreenBandit (Jun 5, 2005)

are u using fluros?....if so put them as close as possible from the top of ur plants to prevent them from stretching out so much...the stems will thicken as they mature dont worry about that.  Just need to be careful that the plants dont grow too tall too soon to the point where their stems are unable to support their weight and they topple over.  Closer the lights less the stretching.


----------



## mikey (Jun 7, 2005)

yea well i moved my grow to my freinds house cause im going to juvenile detention this summer so he is gonna take care of my plants i had a good time on this site and it was nice to meet you all  i will prolly be out in a couple months


----------



## mikey (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Everyone Im Back!!!!


----------



## Hick (Jun 27, 2006)

> im going to juvenile detention


sorry mikey..you need to read and adhere to the sites "User guidlines".


----------

